# Big Boy Sound?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm working on a Rivarossi Big Boy and buying a second one soon thats worth remotoring. Any ways, is there any company that makes a DCC/sound decoder? I would like one that allows analog use to run on DC. Also, is there any controllers available to allow use of whistle and bell control?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Check Soundtrax Tsunami


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I looked at ESU and Tsunami. I think I'll save up for a DCC/Sound Big Boy from Athearn!


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a HO scale TRIX 22599, it's install the ESU Loksound2, If I want to upgread the ESU decoder, Could someone tell me which EUS item No. I should order, thanks.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

The tsunami heavy steam articulated has 4018's whistle, i have had one but i sold it, im now installing another the tsunami ts-1000 heavy steam fits in the bigboy


----------

